# Distribution



## durannarud (Oct 28, 2006)

I have come to the conclusion that I cannot possibly distribute my brand by myself. It's too time consuming and I just can't fit it in my schedule at this point.

I'd like find a distributor (it's a long shot, I suppose, but what the hell), but I'm not exactly sure where to start. Even if I found one, I wouldn't really know how to approach them.

Do you have any tips for a stressed out beginner?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Can you provide some details as to what your product is and what you would like to accomplish?


----------



## durannarud (Oct 28, 2006)

Thank you for answering.

Well, I'd like to retail the shirts at around 50$ CAD, but I could accommodate other prices (lower or higher) by introducing some new designs if necessary. The current models are printed on front, back and sleeve. I think the overall idea is very marketable and appeals [actively] to a large chunk of the clientele.

Ideally, I'd want find a distributor for North America, although that could be shooting too high (?). Even across the largest Canadian cities would be nice (the line is more likely to appeal to urban area dwellers).

I'm not sure what else to say. Should the goals be more specific?


----------

